# Mavic SUP - know anything?



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I picked up a pair of wheels for my commuter. I know two things about them. 
They're Mavic SUP's and they have a 7-speed Shimano Hyperglide cassette. 
I didn't pay much for them and they seem stiffer than my original Araya's that had creaky hubs. 

Anyone know anything about them? I couldn't find much online. 
Decent wheels for banging around town?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

tober1 said:


> I picked up a pair of wheels for my commuter. I know two things about them.
> They're Mavic SUP's and they have a 7-speed Shimano Hyperglide cassette.
> I didn't pay much for them and they seem stiffer than my original Araya's that had creaky hubs.
> 
> ...


Excellent rims..SUP is a process where Mavic welded the entire seam of the rim instead of just a pin weld. The seam is than machined smooth...It's supposed to create a better braking surface and stronger rim... Open Pros use SUP technology. Old Mavic rims had big SUP stickers on them


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

You're the man DH. These would fall in the 'Old Mavic rims' category then. Big ol' SUP sticker on each one. Really liking them. 

PS. Your collection of 3 rensho's is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

The lineage went O4CD to Open SUP CD to Reflex CD to (and that's when I stopped paying attention)

First wheels I built myself were built on the SUP rims. They're a little heavier than the O4CDs, but built tougher. Go for it!

M


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*I have them*

And like them. Can't say much more than that. they are good wheels.


----------

